# speedometer. I NEED HELP



## blackS14SE (Apr 18, 2008)

has anyone have/had this problem before??? my speedometer isn't reading correctly and I was wondering what the possibilities were. I would like to have it read accurately. the car was hit on the driver front before. we bought it wrecked and fixed it. but since we ever owned the car the speedometer has always been off. I was just wondering if I can get some suggestions or anything to fix this problem.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

how much is it off? have you tried another speed sensor to see if the one you have is bad?


----------



## blackS14SE (Apr 18, 2008)

its like 10-15 around there. when we first got it the needle would stay stuck at 29 and i know i'm going faster than that on the highway. its a automatic. so where would the speed sensor be located at??


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

not sure on auto's, but i'm pretty sure its the same place. if you're underneath the car, it will be on the right side of the tranny towards the rear. its black and has a connector with two wires coming from it.


----------



## blackS14SE (Apr 18, 2008)

i will check when i get the time


----------



## antoniou (Jul 7, 2008)

as you open the hood find the axles that go in your gearbox and its above them the sensor that is the fault ( be sure you put back every think you take out)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

antoniou said:


> as you open the hood find the axles that go in your gearbox and its above them the sensor that is the fault ( be sure you put back every think you take out)


its not FWD, so that doesn't work....


----------



## blackS14SE (Apr 18, 2008)

antoniou said:


> as you open the hood find the axles that go in your gearbox and its above them the sensor that is the fault ( be sure you put back every think you take out)



LMAO

what a :newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

blackS14SE said:


> has anyone have/had this problem before??? my speedometer isn't reading correctly and I was wondering what the possibilities were. I would like to have it read accurately. the car was hit on the driver front before. we bought it wrecked and fixed it. but since we ever owned the car the speedometer has always been off. I was just wondering if I can get some suggestions or anything to fix this problem.


Are you running oversize tires, if so, it'll throw the speedo calibration off by some percentage.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it would have to be a pretty big difference. if its like 18's, i could understand. but i ran a 235/45/16 on mine and it was still fine.


----------

